

Buffer's Secret to Killer Customer Service - goldvine
http://howtobuildarocketship.com/podcast/ep-46-carolyn-kopprasch/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=carolyn_buffer

======
rwhitman
I've never used Buffer. Not sure if I've ever met someone who uses it. But
holy moly their content marketing strategy is top notch. I have seen more
articles and interviews out of that company on HN than any other startup I can
think of.

Hats off to the Buffer folks for just killing it, I mean they even have their
customer service person doing podcasts its amazing

